# Guinness WR - Rowe Hessler 6680 3x3 in 24 hours



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxMYw7cOukQ


Sorry the bottom is cut off. we'll try to solve that later.
He's at 215 now after 42mins


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 5, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 5, 2015)

Awesome! Watching the live cam now. There are a lot of cool people in the chat right now too.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 6, 2015)

LOL "Fluffy alligator on the 1000th solve" XD


----------



## stoic (Dec 6, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 6, 2015)

You got this, Rowe!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 6, 2015)

Finally, Rowe passed midnight! Go for sup7k


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 6, 2015)

"An alg a day keeps Jabari away"
"What do you think it's like for him to watch all the ZB's you're not doing?"
"Jabari I saw your algs and I liked them, so I'm learning them...slowly"

XD


----------



## ljacob332 (Dec 6, 2015)

wow this is veryinteresting good luck rowe


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah Rowe! I had the live feed up for the better part of today, good luck!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 6, 2015)

Jealous of our setup?


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 6, 2015)

Them snacks


----------



## mycube (Dec 6, 2015)

any updates for people who are not able to watch it?


----------



## Goosly (Dec 6, 2015)

mycube said:


> any updates for people who are not able to watch it?



3758 cubes done at ~13h11m


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 6, 2015)

Goosly said:


> 3758 cubes done at ~13h11m



Come on! Break 7000!


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 6, 2015)

Something for people wanting to track progress
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11gHtTtrlhK1czJ7FqXVWulAkxr1-1GW2JW-QFSORo9g/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## LyrikTech (Dec 6, 2015)

*Rowe Hessler Most cubes in 24 hours!*

Rowe has just surpassed 5800 cubes, breaking the world record.

Livestream: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxMYw7cOukQ

Record Breaking Highlight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQcpdNRXn90


----------



## thelunarbros (Dec 6, 2015)

For anyone who missed it


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 6, 2015)

I couldn't imagine solving cubes for 24 hours straight, no matter how much I love cubing.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 6, 2015)

I guess he will stop at 6666


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 6, 2015)

Wait, did they just say one scramble had an R2 F2 solution?


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 6, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Wait, did they just say one scramble had an R2 F2 solution?



Bob Burton was referencing a fake 2x2 scramble he gave to Rowe back in 2010. Apparently some kid screwed up the joke.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 6, 2015)

LOL "MY friend once cursed out a telemarketer to the point where the telemarketer cursed him out" XD


----------



## cubernya (Dec 6, 2015)

Final count: 6680
Not official, 99% sure it's a bit lower


----------



## Goosly (Dec 6, 2015)

theZcuber said:


> Final count: 6680
> Not official, 99% sure it's a bit lower



So someone is actually going to watch the whole video and count them?


----------



## moralsh (Dec 6, 2015)

Probably somebody was checking there at the same time, I guess


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 6, 2015)

What a day/night/day! Congratulations Rowe.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 6, 2015)

Goosly said:


> So someone is actually going to watch the whole video and count them?



That would be my guess.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 6, 2015)

It was fun, Rowe was fast.


----------



## rybaby (Dec 6, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> It was fun, Rowe was fast.



I heard you get all your cubes from thecubicle.us


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 6, 2015)

rybaby said:


> I heard you get all your cubes from thecubicle.us



the livechat was a disaster. Jabari was advertising for like 7 hours straight and everyone was hating on him. Then he left cuz hes eatin tho and a bunch of fake acounts showed up (fake mats, fake feliks, fake rowe, fake phil)


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> the livechat was a disaster. Jabari was advertising for like 7 hours straight and everyone was hating on him. Then he left cuz hes eatin tho and a bunch of fake acounts showed up (fake mats, fake feliks, fake rowe, fake phil)



I saw that ;-;
gjrowe


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> the livechat was a disaster. Jabari was advertising for like 7 hours straight and everyone was hating on him. Then he left cuz hes eatin tho and a bunch of fake acounts showed up (fake mats, fake feliks, fake rowe, fake phil)



Don't worry, my return was triumphant.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 6, 2015)

Congrats Rowe! You're amazing :tu The livechat was really fun haha, but I stopped keeping track of it after a while


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 6, 2015)

sad i missed the end of it...
good job rowe!

i know where i'm getting my next cubes from now...


----------



## biscuit (Dec 6, 2015)

How was the guy that deedub was having us guess?


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> the livechat was a disaster. Jabari was advertising for like 7 hours straight and everyone was hating on him. Then he left cuz hes eatin tho and a bunch of fake acounts showed up (fake mats, fake feliks, fake rowe, fake phil)



20 questions was fun


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 7, 2015)

I liked the livestream chat, so many gj cubers were in it.

btw
https://youtu.be/Nt1jqE9ot2g


----------



## Cale S (Dec 7, 2015)

biscuit said:


> How was the guy that deedub was having us guess?



yeah the game kind of died after he guessed mine

I guess we'll never know


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 7, 2015)

Congratulations, Rowe! I had the live feed on again this morning after I woke up and while doing homework.

It's incredible that you averaged 12.93 seconds per cube _including your breaks_  Awesome stuff!


----------



## biscuit (Dec 7, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Congratulations, Rowe! I had the live feed on again this morning after I woke up and while doing homework.
> 
> It's incredible that you averaged 12.93 seconds per cube _including your breaks_  Awesome stuff!



I wonder what it would be if they didn't include the solve times in which there was a break.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 7, 2015)

Awesome. I have watched on and off over the 24 hour period, especially the finale. That's how to smash a WR. Grats


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hehe, my dad said that he could see me trying to break this record (or at least trying to sit down for 24 hours and solve cubes over and over again), but truth be told, I'd probably be done by an hour or so.


----------



## pjk (Dec 7, 2015)

Congrats Rowe, good to see this record being pushed.


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 7, 2015)

theZcuber said:


> Final count: 6680
> Not official, 99% sure it's a bit lower



It's actually probably a bit higher due to some technical difficulties that occurred at one point.


----------



## Berd (Dec 7, 2015)

Gj Rowe! The stream was funny haha.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> the livechat was a disaster. Jabari was advertising for like 7 hours straight and everyone was hating on him. Then he left cuz hes eatin tho and a bunch of fake acounts showed up (fake mats, fake feliks, fake rowe, fake phil)



Well I saw the real feliks come on and jayden mcneil so that's good. I also saw the cubeologist. It's the closest I'll probably get to seeing any of them so yeah, not a disaster. senpai even noticed me


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2015)

Hang on wut. And why didn't you stop at 6666??


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2015)

Dene said:


> Hang on wut. And why didn't you stop at 6666??


Hah... I was in chat at the time, a lot of people wanted him to stop and there were a lot of NOOOOOOs when he didn't. It was funny. He only had a few minutes left too, he could have easily taken a break, but Rowe just had to go till the end ;D


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 11, 2015)

Rowe won!


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 2, 2016)

It been almost a year now, so what is the confirmed world record and is there a full video of the 2nd part? (The 1st part video is on the cubicle youtube channel. If there is does someone knows the exact number of LL, unforced OLL and PLL skips he got and what was the fastest solve? I'm very interested.


----------



## Berd (Nov 2, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> It been almost a year now, so what is the confirmed world record and is there a full video of the 2nd part? (The 1st part video is on the cubicle youtube channel. If there is does someone knows the exact number of LL, unforced OLL and PLL skips he got and what was the fastest solve? I'm very interested.


Iirc, some 6's were the fastest solves. Very impressive for no inspection!


----------

